# 1998 BMW M3 LTW Tribute Stereo Integrity build



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey everyone,
So here goes the new build! It's a 1998 BMW M3 shell that I bought as a roller. I found a 1997 M3 with 61k miles that had just slid into a poll in the rear right. It was a 2 owner FL car with tons of engine & suspension, documented upgrades. This is now the drivetrain. It will be used as a daily driver/track car for fun at Summit Point & VIR. It will be wrapped and the LTW wing & mirrors will be painted. I'm looking for the LTW Style 24 wheels currently, the model that says "BMW MOTORSPORT" on the face. Ideally, running a square set up with four rears (17x8.5 w/studs and a 5m spacer) would be perfect, but not necessary. I'm trying to get as close to authentic as possible with the budget I have. Now for what you care about...

AUDIO:

Speakers:
I have to thank Nick from STEREO INTEGRITY. After my fathers build, we became good friends and there's no other speaker I'd rather have in any car. We'll be installing his 3 way set consisting of the TM65 6.5" neo carbon fiber midbass, M3 midrange and the wonderful M25 tweeters. 

We'll be running the TM65 in the doors free air, heavily dampened by the greatest sound dampening product on the planet, SOUNDSKINS. I'll be attempting to create an ideal environment for the driver, you'll see what that means soon. I've never seen what I have planned for the door done before, so it should be pretty neat. Like you all know, I love "to spec" enclosures for every single driver. I did a ton of measurements and the best I could get out of the door was around .20 cuft3. I then consulted with the genius (Nick) and he said go the free air route. It will be higher then most in the door, which will hopefully help with staging. The kick was an option, but between racing and staging, I wanted to go higher.

The mid and tweet will be going on the pillar, both in sealed enclosures. As for the sub, all I can say is prototype SI 15" IB specific, more to come! 

AMPS:
I was so impressed after hearing Bill's truck running Zapco, that would be ideal. There's a budget for this build, so cost is an obvious factor. I do have to say, the Audison 5.1k & Duo were really impressive in dad's truck, so they'll never be ruled out. I really would love to run 200-300w to each driver active, and 1,500-2,000 on the 15. 

SOURCE:
It's an old car so hopefully the same Denon DCT in dad's truck. 

PROCESSOR:
Not sure. 

Here's a link to the first build I documented here for dad. It's just his old C10 pickup with a couple pics...  https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...04762-little-project-dad-84-c10-widebody.html


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Love those seats...in for build


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks man, it should be fun.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

As with every human that ever spoke to you or laid eyes on your other build log, I'm in (terested!).


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Good to see you going after another build. Looking forward to seeing your creativity and fabrication skills come together once again. Good luck with the build.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m so excited for this build because it will yours! I have been getting bits and pieces as you found things and decided on things - now I get the enjoyment of seeing the progress - I wish that were in person again, but I’ll have to rely on DIYMA  Have a great time with this one, and let me know if you need anything!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## jcesl2 (Nov 14, 2018)

I’m excited that I get to see another of your builds. In a car that I love too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh this is gonna be fun! Great to see you on this build Sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I dig this car. I'm ready to see what all you do here.


----------



## Marius (Nov 22, 2018)

This will be exciting to follow. Good luck


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in for this one as well.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, I can't wait to start posting fab pics!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad to see you back at the helm (of everything). Congrats on the journey back and I look forward to seeing what the future holds.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

+sub


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking forward to this one. Thanks for taking the tie to share with us, Jason.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking like an awesome start as usual Jason.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Can’t wait to see more !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

If you're just doing 6s you can very easily do that in the kick panels and have plenty of room left for feet etc....
BMW doors are terrible for speakers, especially couple.
Bigger regulator and window motor that always eventually fail right behind speakers

You could actually do the 6.5 and 3 in the kick and it would work extremely well. Put tweeter in pillar. See attached pic. Since it's a 3 way it's completely unnecessary to aim the speakers like I did.
3rd pic shows just how much room there is in kick panels.
That's 2 7" scan revelators in the kick panels

My original E36 that won Iasca finals had a new 8 and scan 5 flat in kick panels and I lost exactly 1" of horizontal foot space.

If u do a search for Tony Pasquale's BMW...he had JL IB 10s in kick panels w full size ID HORNS under dash, and it was a manual (I think)

Imo....stay away from the doors


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Side note....if u really decide to do doors...I need a set of OEM tweeter grills for my car.lmk if I can get them from you


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> 3rd pic shows just how much room there is in kick panels.
> That's 2 7" scan revelators in the kick panels
> 
> My original E36 that won Iasca finals had a new 8 and scan 5 flat in kick panels and I lost exactly 1" of horizontal foot space.
> ...


Talk about upfront bass! In all these installations, did they have a sub in the trunk?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sub'd for another awesome build!!!

Btw, Parts Express sells a product that seems identical to Sounskins at about half the price... 
https://www.parts-express.com/sonic...oh5RPMxgLX5ZJX7JcBL7B4fn4TQNe4G0aArG6EALw_wcB

I have had both products side by side and I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Original install that won Iasca finals had 2 Idw15s IB in trunk.
Took a break from competition when daughter was born. Started again and after a long ride home from a show talking about a sub up front..my wife annoyed said "just put one there"....pointing passenger front floor.
Low and behold there was plenty of room.
Versions after front sub had 4 10s in resr deck for spl portion of judging and to promote product


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> If you're just doing 6s you can very easily do that in the kick panels and have plenty of room left for feet etc....
> BMW doors are terrible for speakers, especially couple.
> Bigger regulator and window motor that always eventually fail right behind speakers
> 
> ...


That first pic has always been one of my all-time favorite install pics of all installs I have seen! I told Jason about that pic, but I didn't have a chance then to go find it - thanks for posting it here!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

To get an idea of how much room there is. Here are pics of both versions of Tony Pasquale's championship BMW
JL IB10 in kicks


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Those M3 LTWs are cool, looking forward to watching the progress.



1FinalInstall said:


> It will be used as a daily driver/track car for fun at Summit Point & VIR.


Let me know anytime you are at Summit Point, that's only about an hour from me, would love to come hang out.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking forward to the build Jason.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> To get an idea of how much room there is. Here are pics of both versions of Tony Pasquale's championship BMW
> JL IB10 in kicks


That's very helpful, thanks!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Couple pics of the beautiful Stereo Integrity drivers. I love how Nick incorporates a rain guard into the TM65 basket.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Love the carbon cones on the woofers. And the magnet/motor is quite pretty as well.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Sub'd for another awesome build!!!
> 
> Btw, Parts Express sells a product that seems identical to Sounskins at about half the price...
> https://www.parts-express.com/sonic...oh5RPMxgLX5ZJX7JcBL7B4fn4TQNe4G0aArG6EALw_wcB
> ...



Thanks for the info, but I'm #TeamSoundskins for ever, no matter what. I love the product and the owner John, is as nice as they come.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> To get an idea of how much room there is. Here are pics of both versions of Tony Pasquale's championship BMW
> JL IB10 in kicks


So let me ask ya, would you do the 3" mid in the kick or on the pillar with the tweet? Man, since that cars has them down there, we know they work. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

1FinalInstall said:


> So let me ask ya, would you do the 3" mid in the kick or on the pillar with the tweet? Man, since that cars has them down there, we know they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Reallly depends on intended crossover points. I really like having the coherency that comes from having the mid and tweet close, something u cant do in kicks. 

I don't like the obvious visible drivers in pillars. My eyes always go straight to them and pulls from stage. I'd advise pillars but only if u can do them super hidden.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> Looking forward to the build Jason.


Thanks brother!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Reallly depends on intended crossover points. I really like having the coherency that comes from having the mid and tweet close, something u cant do in kicks.
> 
> I don't like the obvious visible drivers in pillars. My eyes always go straight to them and pulls from stage. I'd advise pillars but only if u can do them super hidden.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Intended crossover points has nothing to do with that. Not unless the tweeter can cross at 500hz. 

1/2 wavelength rule applies here. Separation by more than that will yield lobing issues. 



Jason, the answer to your question is answered by asking yourself:
Do you sacrifice sound quality by mounting the tweeters and mids that far apart or do you deal with having a midrange on the dash - something that will be harder to hide and may be an obstruction? Car audio is full of compromises. Choose your poison.

**** I know some who have used kick mids/pillar tweeters will get up in arms about the stated sacrifice but this comes down to science; you _are _trading something off whether you like/realize it or not. I’m not saying it can’t sound good. I am saying you can’t avoid inherent issues. Arguments could be made wrt the benefit of using kick-mounted mids vs a-pillars (not that I would be on board but arguments can be made) but you can't get around the issue of what the extreme separation of two drivers does to the response at frequencies >> distance and that really has an effect on creating a 3-D soundstage; tonality can be helped along with EQ but only so much. Like I said, this hobby is all about comprises. What works for one may not for another.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Intended crossover points has nothing to do with that. Not unless the tweeter can cross at 500hz.
> 
> 1/2 wavelength rule applies here. Separation by more than that will yield lobing issues.
> 
> ...



That answers every thought/question I had. Thanks brother.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

naiku said:


> Those M3 LTWs are cool, looking forward to watching the progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know anytime you are at Summit Point, that's only about an hour from me, would love to come hang out.


Will do.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

1FinalInstall said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> > To get an idea of how much room there is. Here are pics of both versions of Tony Pasquale's championship BMW
> ...



Pic of the original install. 
Scan 5 and custom neo IDQ8. Horns behind it.
Considering it's a 3way set up. Angles won't matter much. You could go flat firing straight across.
Nick's tweeter isn't that large, you could fit it with the rest of the speakers.

I have no idea how high the SI mid-range will play but Imo u could get away with tweeter in pillars if you're crossing them around 5khz.

But everything is a compromise.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

1FinalInstall said:


> Thanks for the info, but I'm #TeamSoundskins for ever, no matter what. I love the product and the owner John, is as nice as they come.


If you are talking about John Schwartz, you may want to reach out to him. I believe he is no longer associated with SoundSkins.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Pic of the original install.
> Scan 5 and custom neo IDQ8. Horns behind it.
> Considering it's a 3way set up. Angles won't matter much. You could go flat firing straight across.
> Nick's tweeter isn't that large, you could fit it with the rest of the speakers.
> ...


The M3 will play all the way up to 20,000 Hz on-axis, 14,000 Hz at 15 degrees off-axis, and 8,700 Hz at 30 degrees off-axis. 5,000 Hz is no problem at all.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

So I'll start this out by saying I've never been a fan of IB or free air subwoofers and would never, ever do this setup in my car. 

Nick from Stereo Integrity called and said "Lets do an IB setup... it's going to sound amazing!" 

So I'm doing a IB setup and....   

I'm going to build a conventional wall where most do for this setup, where the rear seat back once lived. I'll be doing something a little bit different in the trunk, mostly for aesthetics. Think wave cancellation humps & bumps, but throughout the outer perimeter of the whole trunk. It will be heavily sound dampened with my favorite, Soundskins. I may use a bit of TheDavel's idea by adhering some dimpled acoustical foam on top of the Soundskins in certain areas. I'll take some pics of where everything will be mounted today. 

After all, when a guy that builds some of the most amazing speakers on the planet says something, you need to listen. 

Nick's thinking 1,200-1,400w and those curious, it's a single 1 ohm voice coil. I belive this is a modified version of his newer RM15, built more for an IB setup. Nick, can you chime in and give the details. :shrug:

Here's a couple pics of the sub coming together.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes sir. Your driver is specifically designed for Infinite Baffle. It has a Qts of 0.69 which is as close to a 0.707 as possible so your bottom end response will mimic a massive sealed box (infinite baffle). It models with an F3 in the 30/29 Hz area so in-vehicle will have plenty of bottom end and with a very low inductance driver you will have a very large bandwidth too. Couple that with its healthy 30 mm one-way linear excursion and it will be a great addition to your car.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice sub!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

rton20s said:


> If you are talking about John Schwartz, you may want to reach out to him. I believe he is no longer associated with SoundSkins.


I was going to mention this as well. From what he said on FB or IG, Soundskins is an Australian product, and Soundskins USA was a partnership between him and the company in AUS, and that the partnership is being dissolved.
I haven't heard if they are replacing it with another product, or what...but I know Nick Apicella (Skizer) is working on his own deadener products.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m extremely excited to hear this sub in your car once installed - especially after hearing the details of the build yesterday. You have a fantastic strategy for the build, and I know the execution will be flawless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> I’m extremely excited to hear this sub in your car once installed - especially after hearing the details of the build yesterday. You have a fantastic strategy for the build, and I know the execution will be flawless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Coming from the guy that sets the benchmark in sound quality, that means the world! Thank you my friend, I'm truly excited also. Nick (SI) has outdone himself this time!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you to my brother John Schwartz for continued support! He and Perfectionist Auto have been on my side since day 1, only because of TheDavel. Thank you again to everyone single person that has supported me and even driven 4 hours round trip in October of 2017, multiple times, only to help.... in the rain, no matter what. We got her done.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Love the look of that sub! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Inspiration.

The E36 M3 LTW CSL: A Rare M3, Just For The US - Speedhunters


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

555nova said:


> Inspiration.
> 
> The E36 M3 LTW CSL: A Rare M3, Just For The US - Speedhunters


Very cool read, thank you!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah it was!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree. Super cool story. However with so that open day space I would have to throw in a stereo!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Late to the party, but in for this one as well! Killer Bimmer.


----------



## Tapbmwm3 (Mar 21, 2019)

Mic10is said:


> To get an idea of how much room there is. Here are pics of both versions of Tony Pasquale's championship BMW
> JL IB10 in kicks




That car was a complete POS!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> Side note....if u really decide to do doors...I need a set of OEM tweeter grills for my car.lmk if I can get them from you


Mic10is
I don't know if this interests you, but I have a set of late 90's MB Quart Comp tweeters, mounted to OEM BMW tweeter grills out of a 97' E36 M3. My OEM grills are broken. Whatever is fair, if interested. There really on there too, you may be able to break them free. You can have the single 5.25" MB matching mid too, if you want it. No use for any of it, it was in my donor car. I can not confirm or deny, but Nick L may have a set of the plexi clear, red board, MB Quart competition passive crossovers...


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Hopefully big news either tomorrow or Monday!!! Stay tuned.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Almost forgot, here's the list of materials that will be used in the build. 

1) .75" & .50" Lightweight MDF & .25" Standard MDF
2) .75" Birch
3) .25" Steel 
4) Forged Carbon Fiber
5) .25" Aluminum
7) EASY Fabrication Products 
8) 2x2 Twill Carbon Fiber
9) Silvertip Epoxy Resins
10) Egg Crate Acoustical Foam
11) Cabosil
12) Strand Fiberglass
13) Thick Boat Resin
14) Metal HVAC Tape
15) Painters Tape
16) Soundskins
17) Morbern Vinyl
18) Lots and lots of throw away paint brushes 

Maybe some duct tape...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Duct tape has always been my got to.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

bigbubba said:


> Duct tape has always been my got to.


If it's good enough for MacGuyver, it's good enough for me.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

1FinalInstall said:


> If it's good enough for MacGuyver, it's good enough for me.


Don't forget the other must-haves...ball bearings & gauze bandages!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

bbfoto said:


> Don't forget the other must-haves...ball bearings & gauze bandages!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I just want to thank each and every single person that has to deal with me when I'm building a system. For instance, very busy guys, that build spectacular speakers for a living, have there day interrupted with nonsense like this and the caption "So, will it work?". I'm such a idiot sometimes... I just had to laugh when I looked back at this 1st grade sketch and thought to myself "I can't believe these people deal with me, I am very lucky!".


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

I can't wait for the fab work on this one. This will be one to watch.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

1FinalInstall said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> > Side note....if u really decide to do doors...I need a set of OEM tweeter grills for my car.lmk if I can get them from you
> ...


Def interested in tweeters just to fill the holes in the door panel


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sub’d.

I’m looking forward to gaining ideas for my own IB sub build.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> Sub’d.
> 
> I’m looking forward to gaining ideas for my own IB sub build.


I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. I've never heard a IB setup that really gets down and at the end of the day, I do like my bass in small doses.  After all, I'm a early 90's car audio junkie.

I don't think I've mentioned this, the sub will be built so if I want to remove it for a day at the track, I'll be able to do it by myself. That's the reason for the slight angle forward in the drawing. I'm thinking 8 machine bolts that will sandwich 2 Soundskin covered boards together, so when time for removal, I can remove the bolts and lift it out. If it was firing into the cab off of a wall, I'd need 2 people for removal. That sucker is heavy!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

OCD66 said:


> I can't wait for the fab work on this one. This will be one to watch.


Thanks! It's going to be a little different than dads, since I have to knock the whole thing out in 2 weeks. Don't worry, lots and lots of build pics. I am going to start some of the work here in Maryland, but then I'm shipping it west. I don't have any tools here, so maybe some pillar tweeter work. A amazing friend has opened his shop to me and it has way more then a router, jig saw and table saw. It's a bit of a dream come true just being able to work next to him.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe a second grade sketch?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

rton20s said:


> Maybe a second grade sketch?


No flames??????????!?!?!!!? I am offended!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Maybe a second grade sketch?


That looks incredible! If I needed a rendering done for the back area of the car, amp rack/back deck & wall, would you be interested? If so, PM me a price, that would be awesome!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Notloudenuf said:


> No flames??????????!?!?!!!? I am offended!


No flames, or no flames yet...


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

A SUB always sets EVERYTHING off...sketches, music, systems, etc!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> No flames??????????!?!?!!!? I am offended!





1FinalInstall said:


> No flames, or no flames yet...


Fixed?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

BP1Fanatic said:


> A SUB always sets EVERYTHING off...sketches, music, systems, etc!


Smoke alarms?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

1FinalInstall said:


> That looks incredible! If I needed a rendering done for the back area of the car, amp rack/back deck & wall, would you be interested? If so, PM me a price, that would be awesome!


I'm happy to help where I can, but that image is just a bunch of other people's work overlaid in photoshop.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Smoke alarms?


Lmao!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

*IT'S OFFICIAL -- TEAM ZAPCO!*

I'm so happy to finally say I'll be a part of Team Zapco! I've loved their products for 20 years, while never owning one. When I heard Bill's FJ in 2017 at Bertholomeys meet, I was speechless. It was one, if not the, greatest sounding vehicle I'd ever heard. I love loud, so the combination of unlimited power and quality was absolutely amazing. I can't wait to hear it this year with his Accutone front stage.

Originally, I was going with a single 150.6 AP (150wx6), ST-1650XM II (1,650wx1 @1ohm) and the DSP-Z8 IV II. 

The AP was on a several week back order. That's when Scott Buwalda and myself started talking SP series amps. Still, amazing stuff and specifically built to run hot. By going this route, I was also able to run a power setup much more to Nick's liking. Here's the new lineup for the front stage.

Z-150.4 SP (165wx4), Z-400.2 SP (440wx2)

I've been given a tip that I may need to wire the internal fans to a switch, I'll see how loud they are once installed. I should have them Tuesday, I'll take some pics once received. I think I'm sold on building a .50 cuft3 ported enclosure in the front fenders and into the kicks. They should be special with the power they'll be receiving. Tweeters will be as far forward, bottom of pillar. I'm still up in the air with the mid. So far, upper door is where I'm at. I can get a nice enclosure in there and it should work. It's just a bit back. I really don't want the mid on the pillar, plus, it will be darn near impossible to get the proper size enclosure up there. 

Has anybody played with the Zapco processors? Thoughts?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

1FinalInstall said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL -- TEAM ZAPCO!*
> 
> I think I'm sold on building a .50 cuft3 ported enclosure in the front fenders and into the kicks.


Your placing the subs or the mids in the kicks?


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Your placing the subs or the mids in the kicks?


In kicks will house Stereo Integrity carbon fiber TM65 III's in a ported enclosure around .50cuft3. I'm running a heavily modified S.I. RM15 built specifically for IB where the rear seat back was. The amps will be where the seat bottom was. 

Now, Nick and myself have discussed putting a BMmkV12 up front on a separate sub amp. Once the system is finished and playing, we'll see how it sounds and go from there. The Stereo Integrity TM65 II's were so impressive in .40 cuft3 ported in dads truck, we may not need a sub up front. While tuning that system, Nick had them x-over at 45hz and they were just fine. If I recall correctly, the midbass enclosures with a 2x9" port were tuned to 45hz. I may have incorrectly stated it was 11.5" somewhere in this thread. Now thinking about it, I'm pretty sure it was 9". My big problem currently is that darn 3" mid. I'll have it figured out today.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I did some measurements today and everything will work. I actually have a ton of room in the front fender wells. I bet you could get 1.25 cuft3 in there. Once I remove the fender, I'll use 2 layers of speaker box carpet on the inside of the fender for spacing, maybe 3. Then cover it in painters tape and tin foil, makes it easy to pop off. If anyone knows a better way, please let me know. Once that dries, I'll put in some piano braces and reinforce it. I'll glass up the inside of the factory kick, it looks like .10 -.20 cuft3. I'll fab up a new baffle and decorative panel once done. I'll probably use a large hole saw (maybe 4-6") to combine the 2 sides. I'm trying to keep foot well clearance as close to stock as possible. I'm a bigger guy (6 3' 235) so I need my dead pedal. That will be a very clean and simple panel, most likely black Morbern Allsport Vinyl and a large square grill, finished in grill cloth. There will be plenty to look at behind the front seats! 

I'll be doing a .05 -.10 cuft3 sealed enclosure in the door for the midrange. It will take some door fab, since the window motor is just below the factory mid. I'll be eliminating the lower pocket and running the enclosure the height of the door. 

A couple years ago I started following one of the most unique fabricators I've ever seen, Kyle Golden. From the second I saw his midbass integration into a Mercedes, I fell in love. It was one of the most unique integrations I'd ever seen. When I locked into installing the midrange in the door today, his install hit me instantly. Kyle, I'm sorry ahead of time. It's way too cool not to try something similar. I'll be attempting (please note: the key word here is attempt) to do something similar. I've included pictures of Kyle's door below. I don't know if I'll illuminate it, but I LOVE the floating look. Plus, any time I get to use one of Joey's 12vTools L Sculpt Bits, it makes me smile! I'm curious if Kyle had inspiration from something I saw Tom Miller (MUSICAR Northwest), one of the true Master Installers in the country, do. Tom did a set of tweeters in a sail, that when I saw Kyle's door, it reminded me of it. The last pic is of Tom's sail. (@tomfromsj) If you've never gone to Musicars Facebook page, and you like to fab, your welcome. (Musicar Northwest)

I know a couple of you know Kyle, so maybe this will get to him. Thanks for truly inspiring me everyday while I was building my fathers truck. I've been following you on IG for years. (@kylegolden91) Posting all of those build pics helped so many of us driveway installers. Shoot, I bet plenty of pros too, lets be honest... I hope you find it in you to build something in the future, to show us all how it's done once again. 

This build will be an homage to several of the amazing fabricators that while building dads truck, I was able to learn something from via Instagram. I'm so thankful to those that post progress pics. It takes time, and if I were to guess, most professionals probably don't get paid to take them. Before taking Micah Williams training course in 2/16, I learned everything from DIYMA, Instagram and (well this deserves to be by itself) *ROBOLOP* via DIYMA. We all took lessons from Rob!  I have quite a few ideas and you'll be seeing one more inspirational thing from a Tom Miller Design. The guys freakin' unbelievable! 

I hope I can help some of the newer fabricators find the right guys to lookup and learn from. 

Most of us know it, but if I can turn 1 guy onto it posting it here, it's all worth it. 
New fabricators start here:
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...all-gallery/30321-one-badassed-bmw-330-a.html 

























































*Kyle Golden*




























*TOM MILLER (MUSICAR Northwest)*


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

You can use the entire kick panel not just what u see on the speaker opening to get your volume. Even easier if you can weld. If you look at all my pics. I have mids below that OEM opening. Nothing really structural there. So u could open it that entire thing down to the floorboard to make your enclosure.

Attached pic of fender off. You'll have another couple inches until you get to the fender.

Imo, if you can weld, keep it simple and cut out area .make a steel or aluminum enclosure and weld it back in place or even use seam sealer to put it in place.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> You can use the entire kick panel not just what u see on the speaker opening to get your volume. Even easier if you can weld. If you look at all my pics. I have mids below that OEM opening. Nothing really structural there. So u could open it that entire thing down to the floorboard to make your enclosure.
> 
> Attached pic of fender off. You'll have another couple inches until you get to the fender.
> 
> Imo, if you can weld, keep it simple and cut out area .make a steel or aluminum enclosure and weld it back in place or even use seam sealer to put it in place.


I can weld. Have you ever measured the ballpark volume? If not, is that a pic of a car that you currently have? btw PM me your address and I'll get those grills out. I have a third one also. You just saved me so much work, thank you very much for that. Now I can prepare to do some cutting and glassing. It's a shame a 12" driver wouldn't fit, well easily, up there. I wonder if anyone has run Stereo Integrity BMmk's as midbass/subs before?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I just got parts off a car and he had fenders off so I snapped some pics to remember what it looks like. If think you could get .25 cu ft pretty easily if you used the whole cavity. Less work for me should I opt for something similar, I don't need to remove to know what I'm dealing with in the process

The area where that harness comes out..that's where the kick panel speaker is located. But as you can see there is a ton of volume in front by the wheel well


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic, I agree. It has to be around .75 with both. That will be absolutely perfect. I'll cut the wall dividing them and glass it up. I may not need to weld anything in. I guess there's a couple ways you can do it. Thanks again, huge help.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm looking to contract someone to 3D print me a pair of pods for my 3" midrange drivers. I'd like them to look similar to the aluminum pods someone was selling a couple years ago (maybe still does) here on DIYMA. If this is something you can print, I can purchase from you, please PM me. Thanks guys


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

1FinalInstall said:


> I'm looking to contract someone to 3D print me a pair of pods for my 3" midrange drivers. I'd like them to look similar to the aluminum pods someone was selling a couple years ago (maybe still does) here on DIYMA. If this is something you can print, I can purchase from you, please PM me. Thanks guys


I know there are several guys out there doing 3D printed pods now, but I would reach out to Geoff Schneider at Printed Acoustics. 

https://www.facebook.com/PrintedAcoustics/


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

They sure are pretty, and big too. Slippers included for reference.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicely done, I of course am referring to those slippers lol jk.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Nicely done, I of course am referring to those slippers lol jk.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

rton20s said:


> I know there are several guys out there doing 3D printed pods now, but I would reach out to Geoff Schneider at Printed Acoustics.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PrintedAcoustics/


Thank you for the info! I spoke with Geoff today and we're both excited to work on the build together. It's great working with a passionate car audio guy, that happens to be great at 3d printing too. I'll be sending out the mid and tweet to him early next week. 

I've been researching some of the elite home speaker cabinets, specifically, how they reinforce, design and assemble them. I'll apply some of this to the midbass enclosures, that are literally, built into the shell of the car. These enclosures will be sealed up with quite a bit of fiberglass resin, cabosil, chop and mat. I'll have some piano bracing with designs that mimic B&W cabinets. It won't be for reinforcement since I'm dealing with steel. More for texture inside of the enclosure to brake up waves. It will most likely be overkill, but why not. Since I'm doing it, why not go a little overboard.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm hoping I can attach neo magnets to the factory carpet backing, to attatch to the front side of the amp rack. It will be really tough to see once the rollbar is in, but it would make everything look a bit more oem finished. I'm a bit worried there won't be enough material after cutting a straight edge all the way across the car. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! Even with that much usable space, those amps find a way to take it up. Will look fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I know there are several guys out there doing 3D printed pods now, but I would reach out to Geoff Schneider at Printed Acoustics.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PrintedAcoustics/


OH! I knew about Printed Acoustics, and I know who Geoff is, but I didn't realize they were one in the same! Just hit me. lol

Jay


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

1FinalInstall said:


> Thank you for the info! I spoke with Geoff today and we're both excited to work on the build together. It's great working with a passionate car audio guy, that happens to be great at 3d printing too. I'll be sending out the mid and tweet to him early next week.


Nice. I'm glad it seems to be working out. I am sure Geoff will take good care of you. 



JayinMI said:


> OH! I knew about Printed Acoustics, and I know who Geoff is, but I didn't realize they were one in the same! Just hit me. lol
> 
> Jay


Yep, one in the same. And he has one great looking logo for the company, if I do say so myself.


----------



## star693 (Nov 19, 2009)

> A couple of years ago I started following one of the most unique fabricators I've ever seen, Kyle Golden. From the second I saw his midbass integration into a Mercedes, I fell in love. It was one of the most unique integrations I'd ever seen. I'm curious if Kyle had inspiration from something I saw Tom Miller (MUSICAR Northwest), one of the true Master Installers in the country, do. Tom did a set of tweeters in a sail, that when I saw Kyle's door, it reminded me of it. If you've never gone to MusicarNW Facebook page, and you like to fab, your welcome. (Musicar Northwest)


It's great that you mentioned Tom Miller. The only way I can think to describe his work is that he looks at things from a designers standpoint, rather than an installer's. If I remember correctly, at one time MusicarNW's waiting room had books on art deco, furniture design, and Harley Earl among the reading material.

There's a YouTube video describing MusicarNW building a vehicle used to test "Speed Counter Measurement Industry" products. I know that it sounds goofy at best, but the work is just fantastic. It's a really long video (42 min.), and I can imagine the vehicle owner/video host might bother some viewers. However, I believe that at least some here will appreciate the content. If not, I apologize. My post count doesn't allow links, so search "Building the Ultimate Radar Detector and Laser Jammer Testing Vehicle Install"


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

star693 said:


> It's great that you mentioned Tom Miller. The only way I can think to describe his work is that he looks at things from a designers standpoint, rather than an installer's. If I remember correctly, at one time MusicarNW's waiting room had books on art deco, furniture design, and Harley Earl among the reading material.
> 
> There's a YouTube video describing MusicarNW building a vehicle used to test "Speed Counter Measurement Industry" products. I know that it sounds goofy at best, but the work is just fantastic. It's a really long video (42 min.), and I can imagine the vehicle owner/video host might bother some viewers. However, I believe that at least some here will appreciate the content. If not, I apologize. My post count doesn't allow links, so search "Building the Ultimate Radar Detector and Laser Jammer Testing Vehicle Install"


He's one of my hero's in the industry. This car will reflect some of the things I love with his designs, but making it my own.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated recently, no new news. Hoping July will be the month.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

a little late, but subbed!!


----------



## M3Gonz (Jul 8, 2019)

This has been fun to go through, it's great seeing what extremes you're going to and the passion and work you're putting into this. I have a '98 and a '99 M3 that I did a full audio build on, I'll have to put up the pics and ideas soon. Thanks!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I have updates and content coming. I'm on a super slow WiFi currently and can barely load a image to imgur. I'll have some stuff up over the next couple days. Good news, the car is close to done, as some may have seen on Bertholomey's post today. I've been traveling quite a bit, but slowing down. I also have some audio progress updates.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's what I can upload now







.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's what I can upload now
View attachment 263179
.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW! she's a looker! Fantastic work, man!


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

When I was installing back in the late 90s, my boss and I did an E36 M3 that the customer tracked. Eton 7" Hexacone components up front, 2 JL 8" Stealthbox rear subs in the factory rear speaker locations, and a PPI PC4100, run by a Nakamichi MB-100. Good sounding car that was fun to work on, and I got a ride in it at Laguna Seca, too.

Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

1FinalInstall said:


> I'm on a super slow WiFi currently and can barely load a image to imgur.


So T-Mobile is lying and their 5G isn't saving your life?

Hurry up. We don't have the patience to wait for your slow internet.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

As I mentioned on my build thread - such a blessing to spend 1/2 a day with this feller! This car is fantastic in person, and it is a blast to drive! Such a transformation from the car that was at my meet - the wheels, the wrap, the decals, the wing - fantastic!!! I'm so looking forward to the audio system you are going to create in this one!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

dammit man, youre way ahead of me on your build.....nice job. I look forward to seeing it soon.
Since you have free time, come help me finish my E36I'm taking a slightly different approach than you ?


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Welded in .25" steel and built a 2.25" birch baffle. The amp rack consists of .50" square steel rod welded to the car with 4 vertical braces (not welded yet in this pic). I'm going to grind and glass (w/cabosil/resin/chop) the outer baffle against the car soon.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> dammit man, youre way ahead of me on your build.....nice job. I look forward to seeing it soon.
> Since you have free time, come help me finish my E36I'm taking a slightly different approach than you ?
> View attachment 263201


Don't tempt me, I might not be working for a bit and truly miss fabin'. I like what you're doing here!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The progress looks great! I'm excited to see the finished product.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Serious, bring your welder and let me know what weekend you can come down. thats the one major thing that needs done is cutting some metal and welding in some back in its place. I dont weld....I contacted a custom car shop that said theyd do it but that means i need to reassemble the car enough to drive it there and back...if u got time and a welder u can bring.....i am totally down for your help


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

*Notloudenuf, *your ideas stink....  At least Nicks (Stereo Integrity) RM15 isn't on fire now. Always look at the positives. Thanks rton20s...I think?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

1FinalInstall said:


> Welded in .25" steel and built a 2.25" birch baffle. The amp rack consists of .50" square steel rod welded to the car with 4 vertical braces (not welded yet in this pic). I'm going to grind and glass (w/cabosil/resin/chop) the outer baffle against the car soon.
> View attachment 263202
> View attachment 263203


[email protected] that came out nice!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks brother, all the rough stuff is never pretty. I'm currently traveling and all of my clothes are on top of the amps, or I'd shoot some pics for you.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

BP1Fanatic said:


> [email protected] that came out nice!


Thanks brother!


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Theslaking said:


> So T-Mobile is lying and their 5G isn't saving your life?
> 
> Hurry up. We don't have the patience to wait for your slow internet.



  Thanks brother.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

So I know it's ugly, sorry. I'm using left over dads truck material right now. Didn't realize there was so much stuff still here. The car has handled horrible after I through everything in it prior to leaving for Texas on Jan 25th. I made the crucial mistake of getting everything road worthy of a 1k+ mile trip (including adjusting coilover height and alignment), but then adding a roll bar, 80lb speaker and 25lbs of sound dampening. Once I left TX and got to NC, I ran down to Motorsports Connection in Winston and had the car raised 1". That's as open as I can run the rear adjustable perch that controls ride height. I'll later upgrade to a stiffer rear spring to accommodate the weight. The 2.25" baffle was so heavy, I removed it. I had to shave weight somewhere. Luckily, I didn't have a chance to glue the baffle together prior to leaving Baltimore. I took the top .75 birch and glued in 1x3" supports exactly where the bolts run through the steel braces. I sound dampened both sides and glued 1" mass loaded vinyl to create a good seal from baffle to car. The whole trunk has been sound dampened. I contemplated covering the front of the baffle with left over 2x2 carbon fiber for added rigidity but decided against it. A big thank you to Bertholomey for the beautiful Ghent Audio rca cables. He had to get a smaller rca end for his Sinfoni amps and sent me these a couple months back. Currently, I'm using one for source that will later be updated to optical once I swap headunits from dads truck to my car. I'll be using the Denon DCT-100 in this car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks fantastic J! Love the amp layout and wiring - I could t see that when you were at my house  This car is going to be so good once you get everything sorted! I’m looking forward to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I like how you used the 2x4's to brace around the speaker cutout!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Amp lay out looks fantastic!! Love the rca ends and red and black the flex . Something about those colors that just make wires look like million bucks ! This car is one of my favs !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

BP1Fanatic said:


> I like how you used the 2x4's to brace around the speaker cutout!


It's actually very dense high quality 1" plywood cut into 3" wide strips dad had used for shelving. Glued, then will be bolted.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Made a little progress today. These are the temporary kicks just to get it playing. I'm in the works on possibly building one last dealership. If this happens here in NC, I'll finally be able to rent a house and set up a small garage shop. In the final version, the drivers mount will be glassed into the car and I'll have a decorative kick panel trim panel over the mount. For now, I'm going to vent it into the fender. If we don't like it, I'll remove the fender and seal up the other side (pictured, thanks again Mic). That's really what I want to do the more I look at it. I really think I can get close to 1 cuft3 between the two. I'm going to cover these with either black carpet or vinyl. Hvac tape works pretty good for form if you don't have fiberglass. Again, it's only temporary. 

Has anyone ever properly measured how much air space is in that outside BMW fender pocket?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Love the kicks.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work going on here.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Nice work going on here.


Reminds me of another crazy person with some insane kicks. Erin, did you take off your front fenders when you were building yours?  That thought would have never crossed my mind.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dgage said:


> Reminds me of another crazy person with some insane kicks. Erin, did you take off your front fenders when you were building yours?  That thought would have never crossed my mind.


I did not. But, Jason and I discussed building a fender enclosure from fiberglass a while back. Probably a year or two ago. Not sure if he remembers that. I just remember telling him if I had his skills then I would do that. Take what Zausmer did but expand upon it in to a legit fender enclosure.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

dgage said:


> Reminds me of another crazy person with some insane kicks. Erin, did you take off your front fenders when you were building yours?  That thought would have never crossed my mind.


I think you're talking about ben zimmerman bmw build. He has pics w fenders off showing both sides of where it vents


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody have a BMW E36 coupe w/o the lock button next to the driver window switch that wants a carbon fiber thingy? I had a extra shift trim piece and wanted to knock the dust off wrapping carbon fiber. It won't work on my car. I don't need a core and (unfourtanately) 3 of the 4 trim tabs are broken off. I have glass and washers, but I figured someone here would like to make it there own and do some work on it. Make me an offer that's more then a oem trim piece w/o carbon, I'll accept the first reasonable offer. I'll include the fiberglass strand to repair the tabs. I can't ship resin and washers are easy to get, depending on what size you want to use. It actually is firm w/o any screw, surprisingly.

There are 2 clear coat runs at the top of the trim. This has not been sanded, wet sanded, buffed yet. It would really look great if you did that, and quite frankly, the proper way to do it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry guys, the back of the piece. 3 of 4 tabs need repair, not tough to repair.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Just message me first when you have something for your car u don't need.
That will save me from.wrapping mine.hit me up


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> Just message me first when you have something for your car u don't need.
> That will save me from.wrapping mine.hit me up


Roger that, I rang you today.


----------



## M3Gonz (Jul 8, 2019)

I'll check on that shift trim piece with my son's car. He has a '98 E36 M3 and has a few carbon accents on it, he might be into that. It's been our father/son project since he got it, 400k miles, we did the audio build last summer. I'll need to double check the control button configuration to be sure it's the same, but his car is at the shop getting wrapped right now. I can swing over there and take a look this week.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Great build. Where's the update?


----------

